# [DEBAT] Kernel, lequel choisir ?

## TrizoLakai

Après avoir voté pour le kernel que vous utilisez, j'aimerais que vous debatiez sur le pourquoi de ce choix.

En fait je me demande à quoi peuvent servir tout ces kernels, si je dois en changer pour mon ordinateur de bureau pour des raisons de performances ou autres.

Merci,

(J'ai regroupé git-source et vanilla)

----------

## kwenspc

Je sais plus si il y a déjà eu auparavant ce genre de sondage...Enfin c'est un détail.

Dommage, là encore, qu'on puisse pas faire plusieurs choix car:

- sur mes desktop = gentoo-sources

- sur les laptops =  suspend2-sources

- et enfin sur mon serveur = hardened-sources

Je ne détaillerais pas le pourquoi tant cela est évident  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

TrizoLakai voudrait-il devenir modo à la place du modo ? Trevoke, sors de ce corps !  :Laughing: 

Lorsque j'étais sous Gentoo, j'utilisais les gentoo-source. Ce sont des sources optimisées pour Gentoo. Comme je n'avais besoin de rien particulier (il s'agissait d'un PC de bureau), cela me convenait tout à fait.

----------

## TrizoLakai

Je ne veux pas devenir modo  :Smile: 

Trevoke n'est pas en moi (ouf   :Shocked: )

Je voulais savoir les différences, pourquoi choisir l'un plutôt que l'autre pour voir si je pouvais améliorer mon desktop. Et j'ai eu l'idée de faire un petit débat la dessus. Même si je ne sais pas si il y a matière à en faire un.

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part, je reste le plus souvent sous gentoo-sources car je n'ai pas de matériel nécessitant des patchs. Récemment j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un pc portable et je n'ai même pas pensé au suspend2...

----------

## davidou2a

Vanilla ou gentoo-sources pour moi, et suspend2 sur laptops...

----------

## kwenspc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Récemment j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un pc portable et je n'ai même pas pensé au suspend2...

 

Alors tu seras sans doute intéressé par PowerTop (dans portage) ainsi que le patch tick-less (c-a-d que le kernel ne fonctionne plus sur une interruption de timer mais sur les irq seulement. Bon c'est pas nouveau comme technique mais sous linux si... )

----------

## razer

Pour moi c'est suspend2 partout, sauf mon serveur

J'aime pas attendre 5 min que mon PC boote   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pour moi c'est suspend2 partout, sauf mon serveur
> 
> J'aime pas attendre 5 min que mon PC boote  

 

ah tu l'éteins toi?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

Alors comme ça on lance des débats à la place des modos ?  :Twisted Evil: 

Perso, c'est vanilla-sources que je patch moi même avec ce dont j'ai besoin : linux-phc (pour l'undervolting, mais ça va virer le prochain coup comme ça a changé et que j'ai pas le courage de retrafiquer le truc), vesafb-tng et suspend2 pour pas avoir à rebooter quand j'emmène le laptop au taf  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

vanilla-sources +1

Je n'aime pas trop les kernel trafiqués, je suis plus enclin à faire confiance aux développeurs dudit kernel. Je suis probablement trop supersticieux ^^. N'empêche : je n'ai autant dire jamais eu d'ennuis avec ce type de noyau, je ne peux en dire autant des gentoo-sources (patch foireux incorporé à la couche LVM il y a un peu moins de 2 ans).

La méthode geekounet me plaît assez. D'ailleurs à ce sujet : pourquoi vesafb-tng ?

----------

## gbetous

Gentoo sources parce que je suis une grosse feignasse et que j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

> La méthode geekounet me plaît assez. D'ailleurs à ce sujet : pourquoi vesafb-tng ?

 

Pour mon écran en 1280x800, que le vesafb de base ne sait apparemment pas gérer (ou alors je m'y suis mal pris, en tout cas je ne sais plus comment retrouver la valeur de vga pour cette résolution ...). Sinon j'ai tenté aussi le uvesafb du même développeur, bah ça fait planter ma CG intel lors d'un resume du suspend2 ...

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Gentoo sources parce que je suis une grosse feignasse et que j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec  

 

idem sauf applications spécifiques ... mais pour mon laptop, je m'em***de pas, je prends les gentoo-sources parce que j'y trouve ce dont j'ai besoin (je n'utilise pas suspend2)

----------

## geekounet

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   Gentoo sources parce que je suis une grosse feignasse et que j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec   
> 
> idem sauf applications spécifiques ... mais pour mon laptop, je m'em***de pas, je prends les gentoo-sources parce que j'y trouve ce dont j'ai besoin (je n'utilise pas suspend2)

 

Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait préférer les gentoo-sources aux vanilla-sources ? Qu'est-ce qu'il t'apporte de plus ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait préférer les gentoo-sources aux vanilla-sources ? Qu'est-ce qu'il t'apporte de plus ?

 

En fait, j'ai jamais pris vraiment le temps de m'intéresser aux différents patchset. A ma première gentoo, le handbook disait "si vous savez pas quel noyau mettre, prenez gentoo-source" (enfin, c'était l'idée derrière le texte ...) et comme je voulais pas rajouter une source d'ennui potentielle (les débuts sous gentoo et les "comment je fais pour avoir une souris ? un beau framebuffer pour le boot ?, etc. on est beaucoup à y être passé), je me suis dit "au moins, celui-là, il doit être bien supporté".

Tout celà ne m'a pas empecher d'aller trifouiller les options sur mon kernel et comme il satisfait pas mal mes besoins, je n'ai pas été voir ailleurs ...

----------

## TrizoLakai

Moi j'aimerais bien réessayer un vanilla. 

Parce que j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon noyau actuel (gentoo) est très long à se charger au boot :/

----------

## titoucha

Avant j'utilisais le beyond, mais malheureusement il n'est plus supporté, donc maintenant j'utilise les gentoo-sources avec un patch pour mon contrôleur de DD.

----------

## bouleetbil

J'ai utilisé pas mal de temps les morph-sources mais ce n'est plus maintenu.

Maintenant c'est suspend2 avec patch pour reiser4 pour mon portable et le fixe.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien allons-y, mon portable ou desktop sont en gentoo-sources, mais après avoir tester Ubuntu avec le suspend, je pense très certainement mettre un suspend si mon portable repasse sous gentoo.

Sinon pour le serveur, c'est soit les hardened sinon les xen-sources   :Wink:  .

----------

## Farnsworth

Gentoo-sources pour ma part sur un desktop, comme pas mal de monde c'est juste parceque c'est ce qui etait conseille dans l'install a l'epoque.

Ca serait pas trop mal si on avait les avantages/desavantages des uns et des autres non? (ou alors ca existe deja? j'avoue j'ai pas cherche, pas taper  :Wink:  )

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bon déjà : 

 *Quote:*   

>  * NOTICE: 2.6.22-ck1 is the last ck release ever!
> 
>  * ck-sources will be removed after 2.6.23 is released.
> 
> 

 

Donc soit les changements qu'apportait le ck vont être intégrés dans le vanilla. Soit celui qui fait les patchs arrète :/

----------

## SanKuKai

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Bon déjà : 
> 
>  *Quote:*    * NOTICE: 2.6.22-ck1 is the last ck release ever!
> 
>  * ck-sources will be removed after 2.6.23 is released.
> ...

 

Hélas, Con Kolivas a décidé d'arrêter le développement du noyau.   :Sad: 

----------

## Alexis

Pour ma part c'est install de cogito puis cg-clone de l'arbre de linus. Comme ça je mets à jour en faisant cg-update, make oldconfig etc; ça va bien plus vite que décompresser les tarballs via portage, évite d'avoir 36 millions de kernels dans /usr/src; Reste aussi ketchup, mais git va plus vite à updater  :Wink: 

Cette méthode m'a aussi permis d'utiliser la branche "stable" (2.6.16) sur certaines machines.

Bien entendu, faut dire à portage qu'il touche pas au kernel à coups de package.provided tout moches.

J'ai déjà eu des problèmes, notamment avec la sandbox des modules externes et certaines versions du noyau où les gentoo sources avaient un patch pour qu'il ne veuille pas écrire n'importe où, mais rien de grave.

----------

## Bio

Moi noobie donc moi lire le RTFM et donc moi sous gentoo-sources   :Wink: 

Quoi que j'ai basculé en vanilla hier pour tester des trucs. On va voir si j'adopte ou non.

----------

## swilmet

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Moi j'aimerais bien réessayer un vanilla. 
> 
> Parce que j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon noyau actuel (gentoo) est très long à se charger au boot :/

 

Je ne pense pas que le vanilla soit plus léger que le gentoo. En tout cas pour moi il n'y a que quelques centaines d'octets en moins :

 *Quote:*   

> 1548336 /boot/kernel-vanilla-2.6.22.1-3
> 
> 1548592 /boot/kernel-gentoo-2.6.22-r5-3

 

Les 2 noyaux ont exactement le même .config (celui de kernel-gentoo a juste une ligne en commentaire en plus).

J'ai du rajouter 2 patch au vanilla : fbsplash et vesa-tng (vesa-tng j'en ai plus besoin, c'était pour le test)

Donc, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, fait un grand nettoyage (enlever toutes les options inutiles/inutilisées), ça m'a permis d'alléger mon bzImage de 0,4M  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

gentoo-sources me semble un bon choix pour tout pc standard ... C'est un "gentoo"  :Very Happy: 

Sinon du coté serveur, rien de tel qu'un ptit hardened-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, suspend2-sources sur le laptop parce que j'ai la flemme d'appliquer les patches moi-même. Sur mon desktop j'avais un beyond, mais apparemment ça n'existe plus, il va donc falloir que je réfléchisse à ce que je vais mettre pour avoir le reiser4

----------

## vdemeester

Personnelement j'utilise les vanilla. 

2 raisons profondes :

- dans un environnement embbeded, on prends les vanillas et on patch (donc.. j'ai l'habitude de prendre les vanillas).

- Le son sur mon laptop ne marchait qu'avec le noyau 2.22, or à l'époque, gentoo-sources était pas encore en 2.22..

Maintenant, j'hésite à tester les suspend2-sources sur mon laptop.. M'enfin.. et le vanilla est en toi   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *darkagonik wrote:*   

>  *TrizoLakai wrote:*   Moi j'aimerais bien réessayer un vanilla. 
> 
> Parce que j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon noyau actuel (gentoo) est très long à se charger au boot :/ 
> 
> Je ne pense pas que le vanilla soit plus léger que le gentoo. En tout cas pour moi il n'y a que quelques centaines d'octets en moins :
> ...

 

```
localhost /boot # du -sh vmlinuz-2.6.21-r3

2,4M    vmlinuz-2.6.21-r3

localhost /boot # 
```

 :Confused:  je vais revoir mes options alors.

----------

## babykart

gentoo-sources pour le patch sky2 + un patch reiser4 

en revanche, je pense que je n'aurai peut-être pas la patience d'attendre la version 2.0.23 des gentoo-sources et donc à ce moment je prendrais probablement les vanilla-sources que je traffiquerai un peu pour mon matos et fs....

----------

## Ey

J'ai mis gentoo mais bon vu que j'ajoute d'autre patch par dessus ca ne compte pas vraiment...

----------

## ghoti

 *babykart wrote:*   

> je n'aurai peut-être pas la patience d'attendre la version 2.0.23 des gentoo-sources

 

A mon avis, elle ne risque pas d'arriver de sitôt   :Razz: 

Par contre, tu pourrais prendre la Vanilla 2.0.40 directement sur ftp.kernel.org  :Wink: 

Comment ça je sors ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## fo_o

gentoo-sources sur mon desktop, car je penses que c'est le mieux, enfin pout marcher parfaitement. Ensuite je modifie à mon gout.

Et pas de laptop/serveur sous gentoo, donc rien essayer d'autre   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Mon desktop roule avec les gentoo-sources et mon laptop aussi.

J'ai déjà essayé le kernel beyond dans le temps, et je l'ai essayé sous Arch aussi.

Si je comprend bien l'intégration des gentoo-sources, c'est une kernel vanilla avec des patchs pour avoir le framebuffer et d'autres trucs pour faciliter la détection et l'intégration d'un noyau générique qui est parfaitement utilisable pour monsieur tout le monde.

J'ai pas besoin de plus dans mon cas.

----------

